# R35/36 GT-R, What will you do?



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Just a quick poll to see what people will do when the next GT-R finally arrives.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

assuming I can afford it (not sure me pension will stretch to a GTR, and a pension is what I'm going to be on by the time the new GTR sees the light of day!  )

I'd have to say I'll wait until I've seen it, read the reviews and done the test drive


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Good post dude. But after chatting to Mr Tamura a while back I have to go for option 3 - it will have evolved wisely...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*None of the above*

As i wouldnt ever have a hope in hell of affording it anyway


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

What about the option...

"Won't buy it because I am happy with the GTR I already have" ????


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Wait and see....

(although if Tamura-san was still running things I'd proably have given him a deposit by now.....)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Paul, I know what you mean. If the new GTR comes out in 7 years, it'll probably be 7 years after that before I'll be able to afford one. Sods law - by that time oil reserves have all but been depleted, fuel costs an arm and a leg and anything that isn't hybrid or fuel cell powered is outlawed!


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

lol @ demon dave.

This doesn't have to be a completely 'truthful' analysis of whether you are going to buy one, simply extrapolate whether 'if you had the money, what would you do?'

Just thought it would be interesting to see what peoples expectations of the new one will be.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I'm not making any decisions until it's out... and until I have my licence 


On and not forgetting some dosh!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

If Nissan do a good job and I like the look of it, I'll buy one second hand a couple of years down the line. Let some other sucker soak up the depreciation.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hopefully I will have my next R34 by then,

And have enough spare cash to just go option 3.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

IF I don't like it as much, an R34 should be cheaper by then and hopefully we will have someone other than Motorex to import them 

But my plans are to buy a new one regardless


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I voted "Make like a vulture, and snap up a cast off R34GTR"


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

blatant misuse of admin abilities


----------



## Baby Nissan (Sep 25, 2004)

Hopefully it wont come out for atleast another 3+ years...

gimme a chance to finish uni and get a 'sorted' job


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Choices...*

Realistically, I'll never afford one. 

Artistically, I have a suspicion I won't like it.

But then again, a couple of the mock ups I've seen on here are really rather nice.

Stick with me 33, which will be a classic by then. I'll just be an old wreck.


----------



## JayStyleRacing (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, I don't have a chance with owning that car. Way out of my price range of affordability. However, it'll be a sight seeing them stream by me on the highway. I bet the insurance on those that performance G35 will sky rocket in the US.


----------



## r35forums.com (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think Ill ever own one in 5 years, after that...maybe.


----------



## spt (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm hoping it comes out and makes it over to the USA. I'll take anything I can get!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Hopefully I will have my next R34 by then,
> 
> And have enough spare cash to just go option 3.


James ,are you going to get another 34 then in the near future


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Snap up a R34 for me. The 32,33 & 34 are the last of a non politicaly correct breed, made for one market with one thing in mind - balls out performance and testicles to the namby pamby brigade. The new GT-R will be an overweight porker, soft as butter and although it will have 400 hp will not be in the same street as its ancestors. Remember the 240Z, greatest sports car made in Japan in it's day, and what happened to it when it went global? Ghosn should keep to making Meganes and Clio's (or clits cos every c£$t has one). Remember Godzilla, it was killed when it went to America!!!!


----------



## GTR_MAN_34 (Jul 11, 2005)

An R34 everytime
I definately dont like the new GTR or where its going


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

Amen GTR MAN, you're preachin' to the choir!


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

fcuk the r35 gtr,id just be glad to own an r34 gtr when i can afford it.
even if its ten years later,its worth the wait


----------



## StoneColdCrazy (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi, new member here. I don't have a GTR, but I always loved these cars. the R34 is my dream car. 
I believe the new one will be an amazing car, but I'll hold my horses till then
I hope one day I'll be able to have a GTR -any GTR, I wouldn't mind...:smokin:


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

I think when it is released it is gonna blow everyone away with its performance figures\cost of the car, because Nissan are gonna get it right like they did with the original GTR, but its still gan be out of the price range of most people on this forum including me, my gut feeling at the moment is I will stick with my GTR32 and modify it slowly and carefully to the point of it being driveable on the roads still, and hopefully if its tastefully done it will eventully increase in value at a slow rate, 

So thats a keep my existing car then!


----------



## writeoff (Mar 12, 2006)

When the new GTR is finally released I'm going to watch for the cleanest 2002 R34 GTR Nur M-spec to turn up on the auctions and swoop in.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

writeoff said:


> When the new GTR is finally released I'm going to watch for the cleanest 2002 R34 GTR Nur M-spec to turn up on the auctions and swoop in.



:smokin: ,good idea,might aswell do that myself,and put a deposit on the GTR:smokin:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

I`ll never afford one. Not long had the '33, so i reckon i`ll be a volcher and get a '34 when they drop in a couple of years.


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree I think I might pick up a tidy little R34 GT-R.


----------



## Danielc1986 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok we all love the rb26 but let's be real it's going to be turbo charged and it's going to have larger dispalcement, nissan won't f**k it up, I'm sure. One thing it won't have is a price tag in my price range.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Danielc1986 said:


> ok we all love the rb26 but let's be real it's going to be turbo charged and it's going to have larger dispalcement, nissan won't f**k it up, I'm sure. One thing it won't have is a price tag in my price range.



How can you be so sure Nissan wont f**k it up.... after all, Subaru did


----------



## Danielc1986 (Apr 5, 2006)

all subaru's cars are f**k ups as far as i'm concerned, nar but we all like nissans thats why we buy them, have a little faith my friend  we can go on about how it might look like sh*t in a lot of people eye's, but not every one can be pleased it that department as for power/potentail it will only go rocket up from the rb26.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nananana please avoid terms like f**k ups ex . . .

the question is only the following, will Nissan be able to produce a Highperformance car like the Skyline GTR line again? Meaning, to have the same backup from subcompanies and out sources to ensure the quality of a new RB like engine(race build),considering the car will be sold every where in the world and so Nissan will have to make a higher production number.

The Skylines where never the big seller for Nissan, they not get rich because of the Skys! I consider the R32 to R34 range as a gift to the automobile world where passionated ingeneers could decide how to build the best car in the world and not the account-managers


----------



## Danielc1986 (Apr 5, 2006)

well have a look at what they've rumored to do with their suspension


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i am not entirely convinced about the next gtr - mainly because of the lack of detailed knowledge. all i know is that the amount of hype surrounding it at the mo, it had better be REALLY good. and, not too much like the 350z trying to appeal to the masses (although the 350 is a great car, and probably a market tester/test mule for the next skyline ).

if they get it "wrong" - - - then it is wise not to use the "skyline" badging and tarnish the general consensus that the "original" skylines are the ultimate car in terms of - perforamnces/looks/praticality/cost and smile-lability.
if they get it "right" we can all rejoice in the fact we drive one of the best cars in the world with a true pedigree...

ps - if its under 70K i`ll eat my hat!!!!
if its under £50k, mother/sister/gf/ house, all sold!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I will buy one if I can look under the bonnet and see no Euro trash components, just Nippon Denso for me. (Could let them off a few Bosch bits:bowdown1: )


----------



## MR GTR (Jun 12, 2006)

i personally think the 34 was the skylines peak, now from what new pics ive seen theve killed the looks big time. IMO


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Well its all just rumors but i mean cosworth helping with the engine, and Lotus the suspension Its not like they are zipping up their pockets. 

In the end, people will just have to wait for it. however i do hope they remember what the gtr badge stood for. 

as far as styling, eh, its functional and they probably picked it cause it looks more modern, i doubt people will NOT buy it if they didnt like the look but everything else was amazing. my 2C


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, will you buy the new R35? I would. :smokin: 
But since the car would cost me somewhere in the range of £ 150.000 - 170.000 or so I can just forget it


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

trondhla said:


> But since the car would cost me somewhere in the range of £ 150.000 - 170.000 or so I can just forget it


interesting. what is the car import tax structure in norway?


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

I do not know all data for the GTR, but I assume the following:
Net price = NOK 650.000 or GBP 57.880
Weight = 1.750 kg
HP = 478
CO2 per KM = 280 grams
(1 GPB = NOK 11,23)

Import tax is calculated based in CIF Landed value at import point at the border, weight, max horsepower/KW and CO2 emission per km per euro norm. Enter all these values in an import calculator (from the internet) gives the following:

Net price: 650 000
+ VAT (25%): 162 500 
+ Wreck deposit: 1 300 
+ Import tax 905 977
- Annual Deduction (0%): 0 
= Total cost: 1 719 777 (GBP 153 141)

Import tax is calculated as follows:
Veight component: 
1 150 kg * 33,16 = 38 134 
250 kg * 72,27 = 18 068 
100 kg * 144,55 = 14 455 
250 kg * 168,11 = 42 028 
Sum: 112 684 

CO2 component: 
120 g CO2 * 40,20 = 4 824 
20 g CO2 * 190,94 = 3 819 
40 g CO2 * 502,47 = 20 099 
100 g CO2 * 1 406,90 = 140 690 
Sum: 169 432 

Power component: 
65 kW * 120,59 = 7 838 
25 kW * 502,47 = 12 562 
40 kW * 1 205,92 = 48 237 
221 kW * 2 512,33 = 555 225 
Sum: 623 862

On top of that: Price for petrol: ca 1 GBP/liter, annual tax GBP 260 and toll boots poping up all over the place.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Holy crap!!! And I thought what they were charging the GTRs in Singapore was exorbitant

100,580.71 GBP

Basic car is abt S$100k (converted from yen)
plus taxes of around 140%
plus Certificate of Entitlement (subject to bidding): S$20k
plus freight and misc
Selling price: S$300k


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well should be interesting with the examples we bring to the uk soon


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

trondhla said:


>


major ouch ! please accept my condolences.  

i have to applaud the inclusion of co2 emission (but not the multiplier quantum) as a tax driver in ur country


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the thing is will there be any good R34 GTR's around?

Nismo are not making many new bits for them now, once the stock has run out, thats it

R34's might go up in price!

Live now pay later....


----------

